# I need help clearing up this issure before getting started



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

I am excited to start repainting the walls and trim in the bedrooms, but there is a problem: for some reason there is a moisture problem in the walls. All of the corners of rooms that are external to the house seem to develop mild mildew along the seams. This has bubbled up the paint that was there before we moved in and it makes me think that if we repaint, the same will happen to our new paint.
Any ideas on where to start looking in to the problem?


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

*Moisture Issue*

I think you may have an underlying issue that you should get inspected right away. I have been in the construction business my whole life but only as a painting contractor but have learned how to recognize moisture issues, It could be a leak in the roof or even a condensation problem.
With the newly discovered health issue associated with mold I would have a professional inspect the home because a "cover up" is not fixing the problem which could become bigger problems later on
Its best to to spend a little now than thousands later. I have seen this more than once. As a painting contactor I would not do this job because of the liability associated with it. The most important thing is the health you and your family


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Borrow a thermal scanner and scan your corners inside and in closets against the same walls. I'm sure you will find leaks and gaps in improper insulation.
Gert a building book and read up on framing for corners to understand how those pockets are built.
You may need to consider injecting expansion foam insulation through straw sized hole in your lower corners, but don't overfill the cavity.
If you do this you will likely find a corresponding cold zone below your baseboards as well. Might as well do the whole job once the right way.
Latex foam is easier to clean up if you take this project on. Be patient, do it right....I have redone 90% of the house . It's reduced cold draft substantially, but I was blown away by the thrmal scan results


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

I seen a group of guys down here that were using some kind of foam for the blown insulation on of the jobs I was applying a venetian plaster in and when I came back the next day they over did it or something because they blew out the drywall. It cracked my plaster everywhere, they had to rip out the drywall and even the metal studs, what a mess, I know it has nothing to do with what your talking about because its a different type of process .....


----------

